
Built a SMS Spoofing App on Xmas. Like a Burner for SMS - shakycode
https://youspoof.us
======
shakycode
Built with Rails and a fun idea to do something different from the regular
crud type app. Would love feedback, suggestions, etc to make it better.

------
sharemywin
so could I have sent a message from Santa Claus?

~~~
shakycode
Not yet. That feature hasn't been implemented. For now it will send a message
from a random burner number. But I'll put the santa claus feature in the queue
:)

